# Roof Durability



## topviewroofing (Jan 31, 2012)

I know guys you have a lot of ideas and opinions on why and how important that we have to assure our roof durability?. Pls,open up here...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Durability is important for the roof owner, not so much for the contractor. In my mind durability means longevitiy. It's durable, it will last. That's not to say it's bullet proof, nothing is. 

Why install cheap product and have to do it again in 10 years? Good for the roofer, bad for the roof owner. Durability is good for the roof owner. Cheap disposable roofing is only cheap until you have to do it again.


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

You get what you pay for generally. If you want a durable roof hire a professional contractor that uses quality products.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

I see durability in a different way. Designing the roof system with a couple extra elements to ensure you have to replace less 20-30 years down the road. We specify removable counter flashings for term bar access, high flashing details in case of added insulation, a coverboard to ensure the existing membrane can be removed from the insulation without damage.

Ideally all I would have to do is recap a roof at the 20th year instead of a full replacement.


----------



## topviewroofing (Jan 31, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> Durability is important for the roof owner, not so much for the contractor. In my mind durability means longevitiy. It's durable, it will last. That's not to say it's bullet proof, nothing is.
> 
> Why install cheap product and have to do it again in 10 years? Good for the roofer, bad for the roof owner. Durability is good for the roof owner. Cheap disposable roofing is only cheap until you have to do it again.


yeah, how nice to meet contractor who will suggest durable materials. Contractors often knew what durable materials are, and most of the roof owners depend on contractor.
Thank You Grumpy for your nice post.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

shazapple said:


> I see durability in a different way. Designing the roof system with a couple extra elements to ensure you have to replace less 20-30 years down the road. We specify removable counter flashings for term bar access, high flashing details in case of added insulation, a coverboard to ensure the existing membrane can be removed from the insulation without damage.
> 
> Ideally all I would have to do is recap a roof at the 20th year instead of a full replacement.


 I don't disagree, the roof is a system. The system is comprised of many many components and the roofing system is only as durable as its' weakest component.


----------



## RoofYourWorld (Jul 27, 2011)

Durability is a very relative term. Durable for what? Compared to what?

In addition to the geographic location you'd need to factor in:
-foot traffic
-through roof penetrations
-expansion plans
-weight load
etc...


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> That's not to say it's bullet proof, nothing is.


I like your Idea... Kevlar reinforcing.. I bet we could compete with Fibertites puncture resistance..


----------



## RoofYourWorld (Jul 27, 2011)

Had a customer who sprayed "Rhino Lining" on a metal roof because he wanted something that was 'bullet proof.' I was proposing an acrylic coating system but the customer's objection was the acrylic didn't have a long enough warranty_ (10yr labor, 10yr material)_ and could puncture too easily. 

Long story short... the customer spent more on the Rhino lining only to have it "pop off" as soon as the season changed _(and the metal started moving)_. He then wanted to install the acrylic - but at that point it wasn't an option since the surface was covered in crap!

You live and you learn...


*PS* - Sold a TPO retrofit system and everyone was happy:yes:


----------



## alanjack (May 1, 2014)

Durability also means a long life of roof. what soever you pay to owner you would get the same quality product. Installing a roof on house is generally a one time process. So installed it from professional contractors and inspect them regularly. Cleaning of roofs also adds a important factor in its durability. 
All things are in your hand, So choose wisely.!!!!!


----------



## bobketchem (Dec 24, 2013)

Durability of roof is required very much whether you are in your home or at business places. Roof provides safety and protection from animals, weather, notably rain, heat, wind and sunlight. Therefore it is necessary to have roofing so strong as it can survive with any external affects.
But it is also necessary to measure roofing quality because after every strong or rain your will not going to perform maintenance of it. It will cost you very much.


----------

